# Famous People own Cockerpoo's



## cockerpoo61

Does anyone know of any famous people that own a Cockerpoo?


----------



## lady amanda

Ashley Judd has two I believe.


----------



## flounder_1

Surely JD or Romeo have had a celebrity customer! Come on you two - spill the beans!


----------



## lady amanda

confidentiality agreements...they won't be able to spill


----------



## DONNA

I know one thats been to see JD not sure if she brought one though? Im sure its ok to say??
Jan Francis from Just good friends (an oldie but a goodie)


----------



## JulesB

I think Michael Vaughan the cricketer has one and Ali Bastian was going to get one but ended up with a cavapoo.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

DONNA said:


> I know one thats been to see JD not sure if she brought one though? Im sure its ok to say??
> Jan Francis from Just good friends (an oldie but a goodie)


That's OK I think stage names are allowed.


----------



## Rufini

Jukee Doodles said:


> That's OK I think stage names are allowed.


oooooh! Do tell! I bet you guys meet all sorts of interesting people


----------



## Sarette

I know the very gorgeous Jensen Ackles (Dean Winchester in Supernatural) has one, there used to be a list of people on Wikipedia.... but it has disappeared!


----------



## DONNA

OMG you got my hopes up then Sarah ("I know the very gorgeous Jensen Ackles")


----------



## Sarette

DONNA said:


> OMG you got my hopes up then Sarah ("I know the very gorgeous Jensen Ackles")


Lmao, oh that would be good haha!

His Cockapoo is called Icarus btw


----------



## weez74

Nice thread! The only one I know about is the BBC's chief political reporter, Nick Robinson:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/aug/15/dog-pet-cocker-spaniel-poodle

Oh, and I'm sure Jandaz had a model as a client, - she used to be on their webpage I think - is that right, Janice?


----------



## cockerpoo61

awwwwwwwwwwwwww this is getting exciting


----------



## ali-s.j.

fallon said:


> A few famous people have jandaz dogs. lynda la plante came to mum and dads to get her puppy, last year well her driver brought her down to sunny wales will get mum to tell you who the others are xxx


Wow, did Janice not have to sign confidentiality agreements like Jukee Doodles?


----------



## Guest

no dont be daft!! confidentiality haha most famous people want the world to no they have a cockapoo and i want to tell the world i have sold to 
1/coralie robinson (google her name lads ) 
2/ lynda laplante 

to quote she says in one of her interviews 

Does she do other exercise like yoga? “I’ve never been able to cope with that but I walk every day with my dog in the park. He’s a really annoying little fellow, a cockapoo. He steals everything and buries it in the garden. I have these Italian gardeners and they say (she puts on Italian accent) ‘Scusa me. I have found another brassiere.’” She goes into another character and screams, “Oh no, it’s not my new Rigby and Peller is it?... I have more pants and bras hidden in my garden… People come in for tea and I see him disappearing down the path with their cardigans

3/allan balls son jimmy and mandy footballer 

Jimmy Ball (youth player at Exeter and Southampton, ex-assistant youth coach 
and i had a rugby player once but as i hate rugby cant remember his name janice x


----------



## mandym

haha brilliant!! of course if i was famous id want the world to know about my gorgeous cockapoos too xxx


----------



## JoJo

Oh I hope someone famous has a JoJo Cockapoo one day ... I would want a pic of them with their cockapoo on My Dogs Life .. 

Well you have to be cool to own a Cockapoo ...  

I met a breeder once who said they sold to famous people, but I am not so sure now.. after a bit more research and knowledge ... I think it was just to make me think they had celebrity quality dogs for sale ... lol ... some people hey ...


----------



## Salfordnurse

I think Jenifer Aniston, (rachel in friends) adopted a cockapoo from a rescue centre a couple of years ago. And Rihanna (think that's how it's spelt, if not it's a cracking score in scrabble) any how here's a pic 

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2007/startracks/071029/rihanna300x400.jpg


----------



## caradunne

Someone posted a link to an American Facebook cockapoo site and that gave some famous cockapoo owners - Jenifer Aniston was one, can't rememb the other.

Simon that picture is really lovely, so cute (cockapoo, not R)


----------



## Jukee Doodles

I'd like to think that we would respect our customers privacy.
We have had actors; actresses; sportsmen and titled customers alike - but it is up to them if they want to shout about it.
As with ALL our customers - we would post which pup has gone where (as we do) but it is up to the individual to announce if they are the owner.
We take onboard that this is a personal thing and it is part of their private lives - so not everyone wants it plastered everywhere.
Confidentiality agreements are only asked for by a select few - and we honour them full stop.

Stephen xx


----------



## mandym

I never knew jennifer anniston had a cockapoo,one of my fav actresses on a mission to hunt out a few more lol x


----------



## cockerpoo61

Wow, the colour of Rihanna's Cockerpoo is lovely. We seem to remember one of The Saturdays having a puppy which my daughter says was a Cockerpoo some time ago on the Paul O'grady Show, she may be wrong though.
Want to see Jennifer Anistons cockerpoo now


----------



## cockerpoo61

Wow, the colour of Rihanna's Cockerpoo is lovely. We seem to remember one of The Saturdays having a puppy which my daughter says was a Cockerpoo some time ago on the Paul O'grady Show, she may be wrong though.
Want to see Jennifer Anistons cockerpoo now


----------



## JoJo

I wonder if these famour people would like to add their cockapoos to the coat colour catalogue on My Dogs Life .. that would be great ... My daughter would be so happy


----------



## wellerfeller

He isn't a cockerpoo but he is Weller's best friend, he is called Bud and he is Graham norten's labradoodle Bayley's brother, they look exactly alike!! One evening I phoned my friend saying "I have just seen bud on t.v" she was all cool and said that its her dogs litter brother, Famous family you see, ha ha. Huge, white and lovely, just like a giant cockerpoo, Weller wants to be like him.....when he grows up!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Apparently Mischa Barton (actress) has a cockapoo, I read a site and Rihanna's apparently has a Maltipoo, aparently a few actresses have then (Jessica Simpson & Blake Lively included), does she have a cockapoo as well? Or have they got it wrong, not sure :S


----------



## JulesB

cockerpoo61 said:


> Wow, the colour of Rihanna's Cockerpoo is lovely. We seem to remember one of The Saturdays having a puppy which my daughter says was a Cockerpoo some time ago on the Paul O'grady Show, she may be wrong though.
> Want to see Jennifer Anistons cockerpoo now


i know one of the Saturdays has a toy poodle that isn't clipped short and is very cute!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Ashley Judd has 2 cockapoos I think! She has such taste


----------



## Blossomgirl

I read an article last week in a womens mag that Faye Ripley (cold feet & tesco actress) bought a cockapoo and on a routine visit to the vets found it was a "killer" cockapoo...I really didnt understand what it meant as it didnt go in to details but anyway she had to give it back to the breeder and they now have another one! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

What does 'killer' cockapoo mean :S Least they have a good one now!


----------



## Salfordnurse

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Ashley Judd has 2 cockapoos I think! She has such taste


Yes she does the are called Buttermilk and Shug. I love the name Buttermilk!!!

http://ashleyjudd.com/nggallery/page-46/image/2/page-5/


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Very tasteful lady  Yes it's a cute name!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> What does 'killer' cockapoo mean :S Least they have a good one now!


I dont have a clue...Im sure it didnt mean killer as in viscious, maybe an illness??? I might have to see if I can google it.xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yes please do & let us know


----------



## JulesB

Blossomgirl said:


> I read an article last week in a womens mag that Faye Ripley (cold feet & tesco actress) bought a cockapoo and on a routine visit to the vets found it was a "killer" cockapoo...I really didnt understand what it meant as it didnt go in to details but anyway she had to give it back to the breeder and they now have another one! xx


My mum told me about this article but i couldn't find out anymore info about what was wrong with this "killer" cockapoo!


----------



## Blossomgirl

JulesB said:


> My mum told me about this article but i couldn't find out anymore info about what was wrong with this "killer" cockapoo!


I know...Im intrigued! She could of explained!! Fay is on Twitter (but I have never used it...do you think she will have any info on there?). How annoying lol.


----------



## JulesB

Blossomgirl said:


> I know...Im intrigued! She could of explained!! Fay is on Twitter (but I have never used it...do you think she will have any info on there?). How annoying lol.


oh i'll have a look on twitter and see! can always ask her about her dog.

i really do wonder what was wrong her first puppy.


----------



## ali-s.j.

weez74 said:


> Nice thread! The only one I know about is the BBC's chief political reporter, Nick Robinson:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/aug/15/dog-pet-cocker-spaniel-poodle


I mentioned this to my hubby, as he knows Nick Robinson, he happened to see him yesterday so he had a Poo chat with him, Hubby's wallpaper on his phone is Izzy


----------



## Guest

Jukee Doodles said:


> I'd like to think that we would respect our customers privacy.
> We have had actors; actresses; sportsmen and titled customers alike - but it is up to them if they want to shout about it.
> As with ALL our customers - we would post which pup has gone where (as we do) but it is up to the individual to announce if they are the owner.
> We take onboard that this is a personal thing and it is part of their private lives - so not everyone wants it plastered everywhere.
> Confidentiality agreements are only asked for by a select few - and we honour them full stop.
> 
> Stephen xx


stephen off course we respect peoples privacy ! and you would ask them first if they mind you advertising the fact that they have purchased a puppy from ourselves im sure there is more exciting things happening in there lives ?? newspapers ,tv, radio hello magazine , These people are not un happy about a breeder proclaiming there happiness that a celebrity has got a cockapoo from them , so spill the beans WHAT FAMOUS PERSONALITIES HAVE YOU HAD ? shall we play give us a clue ? haha janice xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

I feel that we are dealing with people's private lives here - and famous or not - we respect that.

Yes we have had several famous people here (and infamous - but never had to "Google" any)- however I have not once thought about using it to advertise what we do !!!!............I'm totally content with happy customers doing that for me - including those on here xxx

Whilst I love to hear who owns Cockapoos - and am happy to see pics of them - I'm not here to name-drop. We have customers on here who are vocal and some who aren't - some want the World to know and some who don't - that's all fine by us xx


----------



## Turi

Personally I'd find it a bit crass and a bit of a turn-off if a breeder named their customers, famous or not. 

I remember when we were looking for our Bengal Zulu. We found a breeder called 'Lord Esmond Gay' - I googled him and yes, he had sold Bengals to all sorts of famous people. At £80,000 a kitten! Yes, that's right £80,000... and this was 11 years ago. We bought ours in the end for £350 each. No wonder Esmond had the money to buy himself a title...!

Anyway, I digress. 

Famous personalities are no different from anyone else when it comes to animal ownership - of course it's interesting to know who might own a Cockapoo but when it comes to choosing a breeder it wouldn't factor into any of my considerations. 

Turi x


----------



## Guest

Famous People own Cockerpoo's 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone know of any famous people that own a Cockerpoo? 



Well this was the post and im replying !!!!! and one could say we advertise our pups on forums !!!! but we dont do we! x


----------



## Turi

My mistake, I thought the post was regarding famous Cockapoo owners, not which famous customers breeders have sold to 

Turi x


----------



## cockerpoo61

Thats correct Turi, i started the post and i was only wondering what famous people owned Cockerpoos. I wasn't asking what Breeders sold to who.


----------



## Guest

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SORRY i mis read slap my wrist i am only going to know who i sold to arnt i , i cant be allowed to say ! i dont have time to google cockapoo owners to busy careing and loving for them and answering my emails , dont have time for costa coffee haha janice


----------



## Tressa

Don't know if a Scottish group called the Red Hot Chili Pipers have been heard of down south but I was speaking to a man I met in Edinburgh who said he had just been down to Wales to collect one for a band member. Don't know how famous they are outside Scotland, mind you, so maybe it doesn't count


----------



## lady amanda

THE RED HOT CHILLI PEPPERS!!!! ummmm that is a world wide band...but they are american


----------



## Mags

No, they are indeed called the Red Hot Chilli PIPERS- a Scottish band with rock bagpipes!!


----------



## Pepster

It is the Red Hot Chilli Pipers, a bagpipe band  we have seen them at the Highland Games, they're fab!!


----------



## Pepster

Lol Mags, both at 7:06 pm


----------



## lady amanda

HAHAHA OMG!! too funny. I read it all wrong!!!!!!!! thats a hillarious name!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Tressa said:


> Don't know if a Scottish group called the Red Hot Chili Pipers have been heard of down south but I was speaking to a man I met in Edinburgh who said he had just been down to Wales to collect one for a band member. Don't know how famous they are outside Scotland, mind you, so maybe it doesn't count


I was at a Ball a few years ago, and they were playing - they are AWESOME


----------



## mandym

I have to say that the famous people we are mentioning here and the ones that have bought a pup from jandaz and are more than happy for people to know are no different so it not invading someones privacy,i must admit if i were famous id want everyone to know about my cockapoos and where i got them,thats why we know about the ones we do know about.i know several celebrities who have labradoodles and happily named the breeder.check out kimberlenes labradoodles,there on the front of the website are 2 very proud celebritie owner. Obviously there are the odd few who dont want people to know and than thats here their privacy should be respected xxx


----------



## JulesB

mandym said:


> I have to say that the famous people we are mentioning here and the ones that have bought a pup from jandaz and are more than happy for people to know are no different so it not invading someones privacy,i must admit if i were famous id want everyone to know about my cockapoos and where i got them,thats why we know about the ones we do know about.i know several celebrities who have labradoodles and happily named the breeder.check out kimberlenes labradoodles,there on the front of the website are 2 very proud celebritie owner. Obviously there are the odd few who dont want people to know and than thats here their privacy should be respected xxx


I suppose there is a risk you'll get someone nasty who would try and steal their dog if they knew about it. I know this happened to Sheridan Smith when she was in Legally Blonde as she had her Shar-Pei stolen twice. People were slating her for leaving the dog in he garden but she hadn't she was actually stolen from her home. I suppose the risk is people would know she was out for the evening. At least she got her back though!!


----------



## wellerfeller

mandym said:


> I have to say that the famous people we are mentioning here and the ones that have bought a pup from jandaz and are more than happy for people to know are no different so it not invading someones privacy,i must admit if i were famous id want everyone to know about my cockapoos and where i got them,thats why we know about the ones we do know about.i know several celebrities who have labradoodles and happily named the breeder.check out kimberlenes labradoodles,there on the front of the website are 2 very proud celebritie owner. Obviously there are the odd few who dont want people to know and than thats here their privacy should be respected xxx


Gramham Norton's dog has a brother who lives around the corner from me, he is buddies with Weller! He is actually called Bud must be Kimberlenes Bud!!


----------



## mandym

How cool,is he a cream doodle too?I remember when graeme norton got his doodle,i read it in one of my dog magsxxx


----------



## wellerfeller

Yes he is a cream doodle. He is huge!!!!!! Weller just bursts with excitment when he sees him. xx


----------



## glitzydebs

One for the men, Pushca came from the same litter as Neil Harris' the Millwall record goal scorer and now at Southend football player.


----------



## Guest

Turi said:


> Personally I'd find it a bit crass and a bit of a turn-off if a breeder named their customers, famous or not.
> 
> I remember when we were looking for our Bengal Zulu. We found a breeder called 'Lord Esmond Gay' - I googled him and yes, he had sold Bengals to all sorts of famous people. At £80,000 a kitten! Yes, that's right £80,000... and this was 11 years ago. We bought ours in the end for £350 each. No wonder Esmond had the money to buy himself a title...!
> 
> Anyway, I digress.
> 
> Famous personalities are no different from anyone else when it comes to animal ownership - of course it's interesting to know who might own a Cockapoo but when it comes to choosing a breeder it wouldn't factor into any of my considerations.
> 
> Turi x


Turi i remember lord esmond gay ,i purchased a bengal kitten from him in 1999 called lilly i didnt pay 80,000 for her ,he must of seen you coming !!! haha


----------



## Turi

We didn't actually call Lord Esmond... who would with a price tag like that?! These were the articles I found more recently... 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2003/aug/27/shopping.homes
http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...reeder-of-acircpound80000-kittens-486929.html

What is Lily like? If I remember rightly Esmond bred F1s, F2s and F3s - brave man! I don't think I could have handled a cat that was any closer to its wild decendants... 

We bought Zulu and Hazel, F5s from the same litter, from a breeder called Claire Irving. We didn’t know until we’d got them home that she’d been very ill whilst they were in her care (so ill, in fact, that she sadly passed away weeks later). I don’t think they’d been handled enough – they weren’t interested in humans in the slightest and were very skittish. They didn’t even seem to understand the concept of playing – we were so disappointed. 

12 years down the line we’ve worked so hard with Zulu – Hazel sadly was hit by a car a few years ago – he’s now an affectionate, vocal, demanding, possessive and handsome cat. BUT the wild side is still there. He’ll be sitting on your knee purring affectionately and suddenly he’ll clamp his jaws on you… to the extent that he draws blood. He can sometimes get this ‘hunting’ look in his eye and chase you around the room trying to nip – we’ve learnt that if you squeal that only seems to add to his excitment. Rediculous as it sounds we used to be quite scared of him when he was like this. Now, we just shut him in a room to calm down and in a matter of minutes he’ll be back to his normal self. And then there’s the spraying too… 

We adore him and wouldn’t change him for the world but quite honestly I wouldn’t advise a Bengal for a novice cat owner or an owner with young children – they’re just too unpredictable. 

I believe our experience has demonstrated that cats, like dogs, need to be well-socialised at a young age. 

Turi x


----------



## Turi

Forgot to ask, what sort of noises does Lily make? 

Zulu makes such a wide variety of noises - chirps, yelps, purps, yowls, squeeks etc. But strangely, his purr is very quiet! 

Turi x


----------

